

Ask HN: Throttle FCC (net neutrality) to smallband speeds – Add your sites here - NicoJuicy

For Apache (snippet): 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;m1&#x2F;e5f1f190ba309b500f0a<p>For Nginx (snippet): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;kyledrake&#x2F;e6046644115f185f7af0<p>Neocities is already throttling the FCC, read the blog post that started this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;neocities.org&#x2F;blog&#x2F;the-fcc-is-now-rate-limited<p>A list of previously known FCC IP&#x27;s https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7716915<p>If you use MaxCDN, it&#x27;s just a settings checkbox: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.maxcdn.com&#x2F;throttle-fcc-fight-net-neutrality&#x2F;<p>Join the fight for Net Neutrality!
======
Someone1234
This seems very childish, will likely negatively impact third parties, and
doesn't really even get the message (any message) across to them.

It also somehow manages to miss the point of what the Net Neutrality debate is
even about... At this point it is mostly about peerage fees and if ISPs can
extort them from third parties. It won't suddenly cause internet speeds to
drop to pre-broadband levels, even for non-fast lane services.

I now have a negative opinion of "MaxCDN" and "neocities." I've never heard of
them before, so now my only opinion is a negative one. Good job?

This is misguided. These guys have the right idea:

[https://www.battleforthenet.com/sept10th/](https://www.battleforthenet.com/sept10th/)

That is more constructive, gets an actual message across (rather than passive-
aggressive nonsense), and best of all might actually swell a movement for
positive change.

As an aside, if I was a customer of either "MaxCDN" or "neocities" I'd be
pissed. You guys are no better than the ISPs, purposely degrading third
parties' traffic (between your clients and their users) to further your own
agenda.

------
NicoJuicy
[https://neocities.org/](https://neocities.org/)

